# How to get better ratings (personal situation). :)



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

I have a 2007 Kia Rio. They often give me low ratings (just often enough) because my car is small and can be uncomfortable for large groups or large people. I can't control that. So it kinda feels unfair. But maybe it IS my fault. I want to invest in a Prius (see kind). Something people won't complain about the space. Any suggestions?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People in this market will complain about a Prius.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Does a Prius have much more room?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

a precious prius? More room? er, ah, um, ahem. Not really and I own one.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Does a Prius have much more room?


Subcompact vs. compact. It would be a slight improvement. It must be wider and have more leg room.

I've heard that newer, cleaner and larger cars do get better ratings, but I imagine the difference in ratings would be modest. Most people rate the driver/passenger interaction.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I drove a 4th generation Prius (2016) for this work and had zero complaints about room or comfort. In fact many (and I mean many) drivers of older Prius' commented positively about both the roominess and the comfort.

Highly recommend such a car for Uber. Add gas mileage and reliability to the room and comfort factors and you have a winning combo. Just be sure to get a standard Prius. Not a Prius C (too tiny), and not a Prius Prime (won't seat three in back seat).


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

Okay, I see. Is there a bigger version of a Prius or another hybrid that gets at least 45mpg?

Also, should I not worry about getting benefits and instead split between Uber and Lyft to make more money instead of the benefits? I know I can make more money that way. Are the benefits worth it? Or the money?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Timtot2ooo said:


> Okay, I see. Is there a bigger version of a Prius or another hybrid that gets at least 45mpg?
> 
> Also, should I not worry about getting benefits and instead split between Uber and Lyft to make more money instead of the benefits? I know I can make more money that way. Are the benefits worth it? Or the money?


What benefits?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Subcompact vs. compact. It would be a slight improvement. It must be wider and have more leg room.
> 
> I've heard that newer, cleaner and larger cars do get better ratings, but I imagine the difference in ratings would be modest. Most people rate the driver/passenger interaction.


I drove an 08 until very recently. Inside was in good shape, the paint was sun damaged and faded and it had squeaks and squeals for the last 4 years. It ran great though but obvious wear and tear from 300k miles and 10k rides. I've been driving my much newer & nicer car for the last 2 months. (I'm looking for the right priced used car to replace my old one)

I've seen no noticable change in ratings


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Timtot2ooo said:


> Okay, I see. Is there a bigger version of a Prius or another hybrid that gets at least 45mpg?
> 
> Also, should I not worry about getting benefits and instead split between Uber and Lyft to make more money instead of the benefits? I know I can make more money that way. Are the benefits worth it? Or the money?


The only thing you are gonna get 
from pro is the destination and 
duration before you accept the trip
Then you still need to accept 85%
of the trips anyway
Run Lyft too and take the money
instead of ubers carrots....


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Timtot2ooo said:


> I have a 2007 Kia Rio. They often give me low ratings (just often enough) because my car is small and can be uncomfortable for large groups or large people. I can't control that. So it kinda feels unfair. But maybe it IS my fault. I want to invest in a Prius (see kind). Something people won't complain about the space. Any suggestions? :smiles:


I wouldn't stress about it until you get about 500 rides. Your ratings may not actually be a true representation of your driving because you don't have that many rides yet. I mean this with the utmost respect , unless you are making over $1,500 a week driving for rideshare, buying a new car specifically for Uber and Lyft it's not a good investment.


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> What benefits?


I mean, yeahm I guess you're right! &#128514;



Uberchampion said:


> I wouldn't stress about it until you get about 500 rides. Your ratings may not actually be a true representation of your driving because you don't have that many rides yet. I mean this with the utmost respect , unless you are making over $1,500 a week driving for rideshare, buying a new car specifically for Uber and Lyft it's not a good investment.
> 
> View attachment 427494


I made 1000 last week. The Uber+lyft drivers are making about 30/h on weekends. And my car has 200k miles and is becoming a money pit. So definitely worth it xD. But you didn't know all that.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> The only thing you are gonna get
> from pro is the destination and
> duration before you accept the trip
> Then you still need to accept 85%
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking towards.  Thought so. Thanks!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Timtot2ooo said:


> I mean, yeahm I guess you're right! &#128514;
> 
> 
> I made 1000 last week. The Uber+lyft drivers are making about 30/h on weekends. And my car has 200k miles and is becoming a money pit. So definitely worth it xD. But you didn't know all that.


I drive a 2015 Honda Civic with 350000 kilometres on it. I make between $1,500 and $2,000 a week. I've been doing this for a few years now, and I can tell you that investing in a car to do this job it's something that has to be really really really thought out. We've already seen a huge decline in business, and that was before the Coronavirus really hit the news. The next 6 months to a year are going to be incredibly slow. Once again, I don't know your personal situation but buying a car to do this job right now does not seem like a good idea unless you have a multitude of other ways of earning income with an automobile


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> I drive a 2015 Honda Civic with 350000 kilometres on it. I make between $1,500 and $2,000 a week. I've been doing this for a few years now, and I can tell you that investing in a car to do this job it's something that has to be really really really thought out. We've already seen a huge decline in business, and that was before the Coronavirus really hit the news. The next 6 months to a year are going to be incredibly slow. Once again, I don't know your personal situation but buying a car to do this job right now does not seem like a good idea unless you have a multitude of other ways of earning income with an automobile


I see. Makes sense. The Corona virus is fine. The news just dramatizes stuff because it makes views. It's not deadly unless you're basically already dying. It's just a new string, etc. According to my doctor anyways. Yet precautions are good. And honestly, I get what you mean. I have many ways of making money at this point. If Uber somehow completely crashed, I'd be okay. Additionally, I work in Nashville, which is growing super fast. But I'm fine even if it doesn't work. &#128513; I have many solutions. I honestly just want a Prius. &#128514;


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Timtot2ooo said:


> I see. Makes sense. The Corona virus is fine. The news just dramatizes stuff because it makes views. It's not deadly unless you're basically already dying. It's just a new string, etc. According to my doctor anyways. Yet precautions are good. And honestly, I get what you mean. I have many ways of making money at this point. If Uber somehow completely crashed, I'd be okay. Additionally, I work in Nashville, which is growing super fast. But I'm fine even if it doesn't work. &#128513; I have many solutions. I honestly just want a Prius. &#128514;


Prius is a great automobile. If you want a Prius, get a Prius


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Timtot2ooo said:


> Okay, I see. Is there a bigger version of a Prius or another hybrid that gets at least 45mpg?


As far as the Prius goes, no. When you start getting into Prius V the mileage goes way down.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a Kia Rio too.........no one complains or downrates me for it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I drove an 08 until very recently. Inside was in good shape, the paint was sun damaged and faded and it had squeaks and squeals for the last 4 years. It ran great though but obvious wear and tear from 300k miles and 10k rides. I've been driving my much newer & nicer car for the last 2 months. (I'm looking for the right priced used car to replace my old one)
> 
> I've seen no noticable change in ratings


"Earl Scheib, will paint any car any color, for $29.95"

Most of you are too young to remember that commercial.&#128526;


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> "Earl Scheib, will paint any car any color, for $29.95"
> 
> Most of you are too young to remember that commercial.&#128526;


"Go see Cal"


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Damn, son!!! How the hell did you get TWO 2 stars???  Wish I could even get one...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> "Go see Cal"


I'll Stand upon my head, until my ears are turning red, go see Cal, go see Cal, go see Cal.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Timtot2ooo said:


> I have a 2007 Kia Rio. They often give me low ratings (just often enough) because my car is small and can be uncomfortable for large groups or large people. I can't control that. So it kinda feels unfair. But maybe it IS my fault. I want to invest in a Prius (see kind). Something people won't complain about the space. Any suggestions? :smiles:


I get compliments about my Nissan Versa, lot of room, comfortable. The Note is a hatchback, good luggage space. With a 9 speed electronic transmission I touch 40 mph regularly.

my only issues with it are
1) Accessory plugs. There is a single cig lighter in dash, and one between the front seats. I've added a multiplier for the dash.
2) Cup holders. I need one for my drink, and one for a change cup. That takes the front seat holders. Two in the back doesn't seem enough.


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I have a Kia Rio too.........no one complains or downrates me for it.


Rio 5? And what year model?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> "Go see Cal"


...and his dog Spot.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

uber pool riders want a fancy escalade for a ride they are paying about 50 cents a mile for...............


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> uber pool riders want a fancy escalade for a ride they are paying about 50 cents a mile for...............


Yeah but I got 3 1 stars in the past 100 for "comfort". Maybe it was dirty on the second week before I decided to get a subscription at washtopia and clean it daily. &#128517; Maybe I'm just new and still learning.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> I get compliments about my Nissan Versa, lot of room, comfortable. The Note is a hatchback, good luggage space. With a 9 speed electronic transmission I touch 40 mph regularly.
> 
> my only issues with it are
> 1) Accessory plugs. There is a single cig lighter in dash, and one between the front seats. I've added a multiplier for the dash.
> 2) Cup holders. I need one for my drink, and one for a change cup. That takes the front seat holders. Two in the back doesn't seem enough.


People like my Jetta for the same reason.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Timtot2ooo said:


> I have a 2007 Kia Rio. They often give me low ratings (just often enough) because my car is small and can be uncomfortable for large groups or large people. I can't control that. So it kinda feels unfair. But maybe it IS my fault. I want to invest in a Prius (see kind). Something people won't complain about the space. Any suggestions? :smiles:


Priuses ( not the tiny one ) are roomy, with adequate trunk space, and are 54 mpg. A winner for this type of work. There's a charge cord outlet in the back, and people like that.



Buck-a-mile said:


> "Earl Scheib, will paint any car any color, for $29.95"
> 
> Most of you are too young to remember that commercial.&#128526;


I remember it well, and the Ralph Williams ads, Cal Worthington Ads, ( go see Cal ) but Scheib I think is $500 now. 
Still a lot of money for orange peel.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

You still don't have 500 rated rides. Once you do, a few low ratings won't be as detrimental to your rating. 

Here's the thing about "comfort": it can be the size of your car, the temperature of your car, etc. My car is a compact car and tall and/or large people can't be super comfortable in it - especially when there are 3-4 of them. When I look at a tall guy sitting in my passenger seat with his shins against the dash, I cringe. Here is what I try to do. If there is one rider in the back, I ask if they'd like me to pull my front passenger seat forward for more leg room (it's already pretty far forward to match my driver's seat - I'm 5'4"). If there is nothing I can do because there are three pax, I ask if they are ok. I am genuinely concerned, and it shows. This goes a long way in how a pax perceives the ride. 

Here are a few other things:
- Pax will be more forgiving if they like you. Which for some pax may mean you engage in conversation, for others they want you to leave them alone.
- Make sure you know your market/roads/directions.
- Some pax really do expect an Escalade for Pool prices and you can't change that.
- If you want to get your rating up in the short term, try driving during the day - I've found day pax more forgiving than late night pax.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> Priuses ( not the tiny one ) are roomy, with adequate trunk space, and are 54 mpg. A winner for this type of work. There's a charge cord outlet in the back, and people like that.
> 
> 
> I remember it well, and the Ralph Williams ads, Cal Worthington Ads, ( go see Cal ) but Scheib I think is $500 now.
> Still a lot of money for orange peel.


Earl Scheib never sold one $29.95 paint job everybody needed body work. Same thing with the new $500 + Bodywork and you still get really shity paying job. Earl was a scamster. A very good one.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Screw the ratings. Keep a clean car with no air fresheners stinking it up. Be polite and honest. If you still get bad ratings than there is nothing you can do. Some people drive in markets where bad ratings just come with the area. Run both apps. When you get a request on one turn the other off. When you are within a minute of your destination turn the other app back on.

Keep accurate mileage records and analysis your earnings per total mile driven every day. Do some math to figure out what your car really costs you to drive it every mile. This includes gas, insurance, maintenance, future repairs, and a vehicle replacement in the future.

Now calculate if you are making money or losing money long term.

Look if you can't figure your costs to drive our car per mile just use 25¢ per mile it should be close enough.

Okay lets say you drove 150 miles from the time you left your house and returned home today and including tips you made $70.00 after Uber takes their cut.

You made 46.6¢ per mile driven. ($70.00/150)
It cost you $37.50 to make that $70.00 ( 25¢X150)

In reality you made 21.6¢ per mile after putting away for expenses and future repairs or $32.50 for that day.

Now if you can not afford to put that $37.50 in costs into a separate account to use only for car expenses than rideshare driving is not for you. As you see that account rise in balance you cannot give into temptation to touch that money for other things. That money will build up until you need a costly repair or a vehicle replacement. That is your rideshare safety net.

Figure your exact numbers and use my examples and figure it out for your self. Don't look at your daily deposits and think you are making that much money. That is the quickest way to long term failure and you will have a bitter taste about driving for rideshare.

Drive different hours and different days and in different areas, keep good records. You will learn when the good times and good spots are. Then you can start working on minimizing your miles and maximizing your earnings per mile. Also keep in mind that good spots and good time can very depending on the times of the year. Don't be afraid to revisit areas and times that were not so good in the past, they may surprise you.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Screw the ratings. Keep a clean car with no air fresheners stinking it up. Be polite and honest. If you still get bad ratings than there is nothing you can do. Some people drive in markets where bad ratings just come with the area. Run both apps. When you get a request on one turn the other off. When you are within a minute of your destination turn the other app back on.
> 
> Keep accurate mileage records and analysis your earnings per total mile driven every day. Do some math to figure out what your car really costs you to drive it every mile. This includes gas, insurance, maintenance, future repairs, and a vehicle replacement in the future.
> 
> ...


Less caffeine.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Earl Scheib never sold one $29.95 paint job everybody needed body work. Same thing with the new $500 + Bodywork and you still get really shity paying job. Earl was a scamster. A very good one.


yeah, the old bait and switch, just like carpet cleaning ads that say "any room for $25" etc.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Damn, son!!! How the hell did you get TWO 2 stars???  Wish I could even get one...


Spend a day or two in the ghettos 
You get all the 1s and 2s you want...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Prius... Now there's a purchase that I'm glad I've dodged... But we can't all be leaf lickers....


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Spend a day or two in the ghettos
> You get all the 1s and 2s you want...


Ah... So *that's *the reason why I'm missing them. Got it. :thumbup:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I drove a Chrysler PT Cruiser for a couple years and got poor ratings.... 4.75-4.80. I traded in the Chrysler for a Kia Soul and my rating shot up to 4.95.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Timtot2ooo said:


> I have a 2007 Kia Rio. They often give me low ratings (just often enough) because my car is small and can be uncomfortable for large groups or large people. I can't control that. So it kinda feels unfair. But maybe it IS my fault. I want to invest in a Prius (see kind). Something people won't complain about the space. Any suggestions? :smiles:


Keep the car you have till you actually need a replacement. And don't invest extra money in pax comfort. The extra ratings won't pay you more.

Your car is eligible for Uber X. If it isn't to their liking they can request XL or whatever.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Timtot2ooo said:


> I have a 2007 Kia Rio. They often give me low ratings (just often enough) because my car is small and can be uncomfortable for large groups or large people. I can't control that. So it kinda feels unfair. But maybe it IS my fault. I want to invest in a Prius (see kind). Something people won't complain about the space. Any suggestions?


If you increase that cancel rate with some precision, you'd probably be at about 4.85.


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

nonononodrivethru said:


> If you increase that cancel rate with some precision, you'd probably be at about 4.85.


Yeah I've noticed there were a couple of the 1 stars (extremely unhappy)where I could've said "I can see youre very unsatisfied with my services. Would you prefer I pull over and we cancel the trip?" There was one trip I know that she would've said yes. And I already would've had 4.85 or so. When else should I cancel? &#129300;


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Timtot2ooo said:


> Yeah I've noticed there were a couple of the 1 stars (extremely unhappy)where I could've said "I can see youre very unsatisfied with my services. Would you prefer I pull over and we cancel the trip?" There was one trip I know that she would've said yes. And I already would've had 4.85 or so. When else should I cancel? &#129300;


If you started the trip and then cancel, pax can still rate you - so that won't help. You either need to decline or cancel the following if you want to get your rating up in the short term:

- Low rated pax - what's considered low varies by market, though. Some low rated pax are quite pleasant, but you just don't know. So if you need to get your rating up quickly, try to avoid these rides.
- Cancel on pax that call/text before you arrive asking where you are or telling you they are late. Nothing good can come of that ride.
- Decline Pool rides. I have a 4.99 rating - the only reason it's not 5.00 is because of Pool rides. Pool pax have unrealistic expectations and the size of your car will make it worse as people don't want to be squished in with strangers.

These should help you get your rating up to a 4.85+. As you do this longer, it will be easier to maintain a rating above 4.85 (if that's what you want) and you could accept the rides above if you want to - once you have 500 rated trips and learn to deal with difficult pax.


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

Timtot2ooo said:


> I have a 2007 Kia Rio. They often give me low ratings (just often enough) because my car is small and can be uncomfortable for large groups or large people. I can't control that. So it kinda feels unfair. But maybe it IS my fault. I want to invest in a Prius (see kind). Something people won't complain about the space. Any suggestions? :smiles:


Get a 2017 or later Prius two, it has a lot of space and great on gas.



Buck-a-mile said:


> "Earl Scheib, will paint any car any color, for $29.95"
> 
> Most of you are too young to remember that commercial.&#128526;


I got one of Earl Scheib paint jobs, it lasted a whole 2 weeks.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

i've had those same complaints when i first started , then i realized to pull my passenger seat all the way up give more leg room in back. most time i only have 1 pax at a time. now they say did know this car was this roomy . it could also be your radio is to loud or the music you listen to. last dont worry till you get to 500 rides .


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a Honda Civic... small but I still have 4.95-4.96. It’s not so much about the car. It’s how you treat ppl, drive and other factors. I don’t treat them with water or any amenities... still missing that amenities badge haha. So focus on thing that can help improve your ratings.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

You’d be murdered in my market for driving a Prius.....OR the Rio...TBH


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Lucky13jay said:


> Get a 2017 or later Prius two, it has a lot of space and great on gas.
> 
> 
> I got one of Earl Scheib paint jobs, it lasted a whole 2 weeks.


They used watercolors.


----------



## UberLyfterNumber1 (Jan 8, 2020)

The more scumbag the pax - the more low ratings you will get.


----------



## akileon (Dec 7, 2019)

What are the rules for the car in your market? Here in Europe you can t drive a car older then 10 years, for this year the minimum accepted year is 2011. I have a 2012 Kia Ceed and i can use until next year in april.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Timtot2ooo said:


> I have a 2007 Kia Rio. They often give me low ratings (just often enough) because my car is small and can be uncomfortable for large groups or large people. I can't control that. So it kinda feels unfair. But maybe it IS my fault. I want to invest in a Prius (see kind). Something people won't complain about the space. Any suggestions?


look into a ford cmax,(energi) waaay more spacious and peppy than a prius with a slight reduction mpg- the energi version offsets the gas with 25ish miles of electric on a charge at (in MO) about 60cents. 2 charges/day will put you in 50mpg range avg. I picked up a 2015 for 11k, gas savings difference from my pathfinder=my car payment


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Timtot2ooo said:


> I have a 2007 Kia Rio.


Surprised you can even use a 2007. Must be a desperate market. You will likely be phased out next year.

Decline Pool to get your ratings up. They all want a steak dinner for the price of a Happy Meal, and every additional pax pickup on a single Pool run loses you another star multiplied by the number of pax. And they are the least likely to tip. Regardless, a 14 year old car is the core to your perceived problem. I wouldn't be caught dead driving a Prius...might be ok to the new kids who took over West Oakland but they ride skateboards and scooters (and Pool). Nothing screams "******" louder in East Oakland where most of my pax live, but that won't be an issue in Nashville.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

It sound strange but if you offer no water no candy no radio and no unsolicited convo your rating will shoot up...i was almost deactivated because my rating when I offered water candy and tried to be friendly...when I got advice to stop all that I'm now a diamond driver with a 4.96 for the last 2 years


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Timtot2ooo said:


> I have a 2007 Kia Rio. They often give me low ratings (just often enough) because my car is small and can be uncomfortable for large groups or large people. I can't control that. So it kinda feels unfair. But maybe it IS my fault. I want to invest in a Prius (see kind). Something people won't complain about the space. Any suggestions? :smiles:


The mistake I made was not upgrading my gas guzzler to a hybrid as soon as possible. I thought I'd only be doing this a year, but then realized even after I get a new ft job I will still do this on weekends.

If you plan to do this long term, either ft or supplemental, it behooves you to consider long term investment.

For instance, over 100k miles, my hybrid will literally pay for itself in gas savings compared to the old car.

Your kia is not ideal. If you are doing this long term, you might be able to trade into a Prius and break even after a certain number of miles. If your car has any cash value, it could be used as downpmt on loan for a used Prius.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> The mistake I made was not upgrading my gas guzzler to a hybrid as soon as possible. I thought I'd only be doing this a year, but then realized even after I get a new ft job I will still do this on weekends.
> 
> If you plan to do this long term, either ft or supplemental, it behooves you to consider long term investment.
> 
> ...


Yeah... But having to sit in a TURD all day doing miles for rideshare....

Nope, I'll Pass.... If I'm gonna do it.... I'm at least going enjoy it, and use a car that can get into traffic, get out of the way when needed.... And basically help me enjoy the drive..... Fighting with a TURD all day trying to get up to speed with 4 passengers and a trunk of luggage.... Yeah.... No


----------



## Timtot2ooo (Mar 6, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> i've had those same complaints when i first started , then i realized to pull my passenger seat all the way up give more leg room in back. most time i only have 1 pax at a time. now they say did know this car was this roomy . it could also be your radio is to loud or the music you listen to. last dont worry till you get to 500 rides .


Yeah. I just recently noticed that. I get complements about how much room there is when I do that. Hahah. And it may be because I was talking a lot when I wasn't realizing they didn't want to (sometimes). Not everyone is as talkative as I am. I'm learning a lot socially very quickly actually. High functioning autism here. So maybe that contributes a bit. &#128517;


----------

